# The Physics Of Weight Lifting



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

This is the first of a series of articles that will look to the science of physics to help us make our training more effective. In this article we will look at the simple law of gravity and how this effects lifting weights. Gravity is defined as – The natural force that causes objects to [...]

*Read More...*


----------

